# Here it comes!!...



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

For some that is…. I noticed that the weather "changed" yesterday. It has been a nice cool one in Tejas for a while, but today in the shop I can tell it turned the corner for us, and it is about to get hot…. Gettin' close for all of those who have been putting up with our "what heater in the shop… it's 80 outside" comments to warm up and start laughing at us!! 

Whaddya think southerners… was it our ground hog day this weekend??


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Did it even freeze this winter in central Texas? I think I only had one month that I didn't pour gas in my lawnmower.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

The weathermen where sure holding there breath, but here at my compound in good ole S. Austin in the city limits, It got below 32 a couple of minutes a couple of nigts. And I fertilized the first week of Feb. OOpps wrong forum, don't want the garden folks feeling like were on there turf!!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it white….. because it's *frozen?!!!!* 

No offense taken, actually lmao, but what I am dreading is what is to come…. a mild winter like this means in a short while your turn will come, while we suffer through the 100's


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i'm in north alabama and same here had a mild winter.just dreading the heat and humidity coming.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

to the warm guys you can kiss my frost bitten butt. I drove to work (BP refinery) to find the last 10 miles were black ice. I am a union carpenter currently building scaffold. upon getting there I figured they would shut down the work at heights, but no such luck so up I went 100' of stairs then 100' of barrel ladders wearing my 50# tool rig/harness. Oh did I mention every thing was covered in ice and were finishing a hanger. for those who don't know a hanger is a scaffold that has the back 2 legs clamped to anything solid and the front two are suspended over nothing. so we (3 man crew) spent the next 4 hours hand roping material to the top in the freezing rain. after lunch we started swinging. let me tell yua great day, NOT. here is a clip of some thing a little smaller and a lot lower than what were building today but with Ice.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Joey, we had it much worse than you did down in Austin.
We are about 100 miles north and I actually had some mud puddles freeze for a couple of hours in December.

Had to turn on the A/C today in the house.

It also looks like we lost a couple more trees, maybe some elms, oaks and a Pecan. I might be getting some more logs to mill! Whee!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Scotsman9 = LOL


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Mild winters = more drought
More drought = higher food prices
Higher food prices = less money for wood and tools
Less money for wood and tools = more unhappy Southern woodworkers


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

No unhappy Southern woodworkers. We're signed up for "Obama Boards"


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Obama BOARDS? WHAT?
No FAIR! I haven't even got my Obama PHONE yet!


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha! I'm finding this thread pretty entertaining. I'm in Central Arkansas and it seems like winter will never friggin' end! It's 44 and raining right now and yesterday we got sleet! Sleet?? On the first effing day of spring!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Expecting over a foot thia weekend in northern Kentucky..


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Air conditioner on in office right now….

I was hoping for an obama board… instead I got a tariff on my sheet goods


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*joeyinsouthaustin* the airconditioner is on….........

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits! *(Laughing)*


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

No freezing weather for me in the Houston area. Might have got down to about 33 but I think the weather liars…well, lied! 

Gotta go watch the grandkids play ball tomorrow. Opening day games…high about 80ish.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Joey, we are neighbors. I took this snapshot from my iPhone, last week, to gloat - before the 100s hit this summer.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Well after all that it got down to 32 last night…..and is forecast 27 tonight.. I guess some of yalls northern cursing worked quite well  and since I barely own anything like a coat, you have the last laugh…... I almost even broke out the snow chains..


----------

